# Line Capacity of Mitchell 402



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I recently got a Mitchell 402 and wanted to know the line capacity for 20lb mono I will use for kings and Cobia.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

About 325 yards. I think that spools are a little bigger the 706 spools


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

From what I hear they are. Thank you. Also what line should I get for my Penn Fierce 7000 for kings? Should I stick with 20lb mono or go higher or lower? Thanks


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

17 or 15. 20 will work but its going to be harder to cast further


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

salt-life said:


> 17 or 15. 20 will work but its going to be harder to cast further


I use 14 lb mono backed with a couple hundred yards of 20lb braid just in case a pier record happens to grab my cig


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I will use 17lb mono for the fierce since it holds 390yds of it. I also might take the fierce and 402 offshore for AJ's, snapper, or even some tuna.


----------

